
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (November 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
howard941
Location: Sarasota

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Only within Fla

Technologies: Embedded/firmware/bare iron and *nix/RF/crypto/; Mulithreaded
STM Cortex M4 ARM, Kinetis KE Cortex M0+; IAR IDE; Embedded Linux on Raspberry
Pi / Broadcom BCM2837, gcc, gdb; dsPIC33 MCU, MPLABX; UML; debugging
development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server; power generation
systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485;
RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; storage scopes; visual studio; c#; Java w/Android
Studio; GPS. More at resume link; licensed attorney; amateur radio extra class

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/)

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

No contracting please, I'm in a perm position with benefits.

------
probably_wrong
Location: Germany, North Rhine-Westphalia (Cologne/Duisburg/Düsseldorf/Bonn
area)

Remote: Yes (but I might need your help changing my visa)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NLP, Deep Learning, Java, Python, Linux sysadmin

Résumé/CV:
[https://7c0h.com/cv_villalba.pdf](https://7c0h.com/cv_villalba.pdf)

Email: hn@7c0h.com

I'm a Computer Science geek who moved to Germany to obtain his PhD in
Computational Linguistics (coming very soon!). My main area of work right now
is NLP and AI research, catching up with the latest developments on Deep
Learning and Reinforcement Learning. I also have several years of experience
both as a Linux sysadmin (yes, I'm maintaining my own e-mail server) and as an
independent software developer.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and an award-winning payroll
system used at 400+ sites. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients and companies
worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a
distributed team.

------
logankoester
Location: Anywhere. Now in Bangkok, Thailand. US Citizen.

Remote: Preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: JavaScript(Node/React/Meteor), GraphQL, Ruby, Rails, DevOps
(Chef/Docker/Consul/AWS), many more but mostly interested in working with
those.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/logankoester](https://github.com/logankoester)

Email: logan@logankoester.com

10+ years experience, no education. Ready to start.

Thanks!

------
algui91
Location: Spain

Remote: Indifferent

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in Europe.

Technologies: Scala, R, Python, Java, Git, bash, Gentoo, Apache Flink, Apache
Spark, Time Series.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)
(PDF:
[https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/IhadDgmiIrJN4Wv](https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/IhadDgmiIrJN4Wv))

Email: algui91@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/elbaulp](https://github.com/elbaulp)

I am a Data Scientist and Computer Scientist looking for a Graduate Program to
get a PhD in Machine Learning, or any job that allow me to get a PhD.

If it is possible I would like to contribute to open source projects and in
project for social good.

------
Nodraak
Industry: (aero)space

Location: Earth

Remote: don't care

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: programming (C, python, Asm, Rust, ...), sysadmin and tooling
(centos and debian, version control git, monitoring prometheus, jenkins, ...),
electronics (pcb design, soldering, robotics, ...)

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.nodraak.fr/en.pdf](https://cv.nodraak.fr/en.pdf)

Email: cf resume

\---

I am a French engineer, freshly graduated, fascinated by computer science and
electronics. I am looking for an internship or first permanent job starting in
April 2019. I can relocate anywhere on Earth, but Europe is preferred.

Professional objective: software development or electronic design for space
applications (launchers, satellites, spacecrafts, etc).

~~~
Nodraak
PS: I made a small Twitter thread, with a GIF of a project I am quite proud of
(Gali X, an autonomus robot for the french robotic cup). You can take a look
and optionally retweet :)
[https://twitter.com/Nodraak/status/1049261777299673088](https://twitter.com/Nodraak/status/1049261777299673088)

------
pier25
Location: living in Mexico, but have Spanish nationality

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: The past couple of years I've been mostly doing Vue, React,
Firebase, and Node with Postgres.

Résumé/CV: 20 years of experience in all things web dev and interactive. I
started doing HTML/CSS/PHP in 98. Then about 10 years of AS3 Flash development
(websites, mobile, and stuff for museums). Some game development in C#, C++,
and Lua too. Some desktop macOS with Swift. For the past 4 years I've been
doing exclusively modern front end in the EdTech industry and leading edTech
product development.

Email: pierbover11 at gmail.

~~~
mersenne
In what part of Mexico are you living in?

~~~
pier25
Right now Cancún, but I'm moving to Querétaro in December.

------
dylan-m
Hi! I'm looking for an engineering role, with room to grow. Ideally working
for a diverse team on a meaningful project with a clear, long term vision.

Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, React, Node, Django, Python, MongoDB, PHP,
WordPress, Drupal, MySQL, C, C#, Java, Linux, GTK+, Android

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylan-
mccall](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylan-mccall)

Website: [https://dylanmc.ca//-](https://dylanmc.ca//-)

Email: dylanmccall@gmail.com

------
dejawu
Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: React, Node, WebPack/Babel, JS, Python (pandas, numpy, bs4,
etc), Go, Java, Linux

Resume: [https://kwu.io/static/pdf/KevinWu-
Resume.pdf](https://kwu.io/static/pdf/KevinWu-Resume.pdf)

Email: kevin [at] kevinywu.com

I'm graduating from UT Austin (B.S. Computer Engineering) in December! I've
also been doing web dev in one form or another for about nine years now. My
biggest personal projects to date are a full-featured cloud-hosted note-taking
app [0], and the compiler for a programming language [1] I built out of
frustration with JavaScript. I've had a (tech) internship every summer since I
began my undergrad, and with my graduation approaching I am now looking for
full-time work. Ideally I'd work at a relatively small company with a product
that benefits people, especially creators, on an individual level (Bandcamp
and Automattic spring to mind as examples), but any workplace where I'd get to
apply my skills to real-world production would be great!

[0] [https://nanote.co](https://nanote.co)

[1] [https://gitlab.com/dejawu/kythera](https://gitlab.com/dejawu/kythera)

------
davissandefur
I'm not really looking to be hired just yet, but more of what I can do to help
my CV for the future.

Location: Kentucky, United States

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Depends. Not really wanting to go to Valley or NYC. Would
love Europe

Technologies: Python, Django(REST), Javascript, Java (Android), Bootstrap

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qxeincpy2vh3pav/Davis%20Sandefur%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qxeincpy2vh3pav/Davis%20Sandefur%20--%20CV%203.pdf?dl=0)

Email: In CV

Note: Definitely more looking for advice and projects I could do to help build
my CV. I've added Java because I'm experimenting with Android currently.
Working on two apps, and have build a basic third one (Charisma trainer). The
two apps will let you track vitals (temperature, blood pressure, weight, pulse
currently; the main ones the doctor takes) and see a graph over time.

The other will be a flashcard app that functions by having the cards on whack-
a-mole. Looking at possibly doing it in React or Flutter.

I haven't used Django(REST) much since I did the Réimnigh site, though I did
some Flask on the other two unpublished webapps. I don't know which I should
include, etc., so I'd appreciate any advice on that. And if I should make sure
I'm up-to-date on Django before including it even.

Any other comments would be much appreciated. Thank you all!

------
pinewurst
Location: Seattle WA USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C (does anybody just do C with no trendy BS?) Python, HPC,
storage, Linux

Résumé/CV: A lot of varied software e.g. systems & network management,
statistical modeling of disease, porting Smalltalk-80 to Windows. Recent
marketing/sales/product management/pundit roles as I write and speak well
(IHMO) but would be happy coding to recover from being a shill.

Looking for something interesting and meaningful e.g. no cannabis recruiting
blockchain ;)

Email: bellwether10@gmail.com

------
tropical_france
Location: Boston

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes ( Nationally and Internationally)

Technologies: Python, Swift, JavaScript(Node.js/Express.js /Hapi.js), MySQL,
MongoDB, C, Embedded Systems, IoT, AWS

Resume:
[https://franciszamora.io/franciszamoraresume.pdf](https://franciszamora.io/franciszamoraresume.pdf)

Website: [https://franciszamora.io](https://franciszamora.io)

[https://github.com/FrancisZamora](https://github.com/FrancisZamora)

Email: franciszamor[at]gmail.com

I'm Francis, I'm graduating from Boston University in December with a BA in
computer science. I'm looking for a full time software engineering role. I
started my own company, GrowPro where I worked on developing firmware to sense
biometrics in a cannabis' plants environment , a RESTful backend, an image
classifier using tensorflow, and an iOS application which ties this all
together.

I've been a consultant to multiple startups where I have provided services in
backend development, mainly developing RESTful APIs and deploying these
applications to sustain high volume traffic using AWS: Elastic Beanstalk,
cloudfront, etc. I'm currently working on an open source NPM package called
Jiff-MPC. I released an iOS application called SetGov into production in 2017.
Ideally I'd work at a small company with a great product focused on IoT where
I can apply my skills to real-world production.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
zirkonit
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: US, China

Technologies:

* I program Ruby, Python, Go, Elixir, Clojure, web backend, CLI/service, scientific computing.

* I have impressive product management, data science and entrepreneurship experience.

* I have been working as a programmer, data scientist, manager, executive, founder with companies ranging from one-man shops to Fortune 100 enterprises.

Looking for a difficult multidisciplinary project or a company facing
insurmountable odds to help.

Résumé/CV: please email me.

Email: zirkonit@gmail.com

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote Okay | Steve Morin

Currently CTO for 50+ person startup/company. Been a manager of 35+ people 3
times. Looking for new engineering leadership role. I've worked a Yahoo, AT&T
and started companies before, so have a nice variety of experience with
platforms at scale, dealing with mature organizations and growing small teams
to mature ones. I have also opened up international offices for companies for
growth and expansion. I have a deep specialty in BigData and Data Systems
engineering as I started an ran a large consultancy in the US that specialized
in that for large companies. Have experience with Frontend, and Backend
systems. I have a very large architectural breadth along with strong business
skills.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/React, Elixir/Erlang, Perl, Clojure, Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Hbase, Elastic Search, Docker AWS , GCP, Ansible, Chef, Postgres, Neo4J ....
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
adamnemecek
Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

Stack: Swift, C, C++, Objective-C, Julia, iOS, macOS, GPU programming, DSP,
AVFoundation, Metal, Rust, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Python

Why hire me: I don't write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in
other scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups
have hired to implement their core products. Unusual programming environments,
bizarre algebraic spaces, unorthodox approaches & eclectic solutions. If I
don't know, I find the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished
solution.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)

Contact: asprintf(&my_email, "%s@%s.com", my_hn_user_name,
google_email_service);

Education:

* A.B. in CS from Harvard

Open source contributions:
[https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Depends on role_

Technologies: _JavaScript /ES6/ES7, TypeScript, Node, Express, Python,
MongoDB, MySQL, some C/C++_

Resumé/CV: [http://robertfairley.com/cv](http://robertfairley.com/cv) †

Email: _See CV_

\---

† Just caught a bad link on my CV— the bottom link for the font project needs
to be migrated. I shuttered an old server and forgot to update the link.

~~~
52-6F-62
† Link is fixed with a temporary site

------
degendra
Location: Kathmandu, Nepal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: RoR 5, Angular 6, AWS, Docker, Google Cloud, PostgreSQL, Mysql,
JIRA, git, VueJS, golang, android

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/degendra](https://github.com/degendra)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/degendra](https://www.linkedin.com/in/degendra)

Email: degendra.sivakoti@gmail.com

------
webjay
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark.

Remote: Would love to.

Willing to relocate: For periods of time, yes.

Technologies: JavaScript, Node, React, React Native, AWS, Azure.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg/)

Email: jacob@webcom.dk

I have been part of a few startups, created my own way back, and am currently
building a large web application for a client, due soon.

------
jamesjennings
Looking for a leadership role needing a background in software engineering,
data science, people management, leadership, and entrepreneurship, for an
interesting problem being solved by a great team.

At Intuit, I led the product group responsible for $2.5B a year in e-commerce
transactions, then pivoted to data science to create and lead the team that
delivered 5 CTR- and CVR-lifting machine learning models for Mint. As
architect and leader with Piksel, I delivered a string of highly successful
projects for AT&T, leading directly to new contracts worth 4x those we
delivered. With Mobile Distortion, I built and grew a company that delivered 3
dozen full-stack mobile apps.

    
    
      Location: San Diego, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer west coast USA, Denver or TX
      Technologies: Flexible - Professional experience with Python, Java, Node, C#, Angular, React, Objective-C, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://zety.com/mycv/jamesjennings
      Email: see resume

------
llamataboot

      Location: primarily Midwest, USA 
      Remote: Yes, only remote as I travel internationally every year
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, primarily backend
      some Elixir and Elm
      JS, React (enough frontend to be dangerous 
      ops stuff: ansible, capistrano, AWS, heroku
    

Resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

5 years full stack (primarily backend) experience. API design and integration
are two things I do well. Testing is another. Ruby/Rails is my wheelhouse, but
willing to learn anything. Mid-life career switcher with a Masters degree in
another field and a bunch of interesting soft skills I bring to the table as
well.

Interested in working on a product that has a focus on making the world a
better place by addressing a tangible social problem (and is using quant/qual
measures to evaluate their impact) whether organized as non-profit or for-
profit. Looking to get out of agency life.

~~~
llamataboot
LI:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

------
xdcpmer

      Location: West coast USA (San Francisco Bay Area and Portland Metro, Oregon)
      Remote/telecommute: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: Tcl, Postgresql, NaviServer, SQL, HTML/XHTML, CSS, FreeBSD OS administration, Linux administration, subsequently python, php, bash, perl, and the like
      Résumé/CV: Using technology to make moonshot projects launch and land

Application Engineer
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qSBx6eqbU0k1IwVeasKYtk7ABPO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qSBx6eqbU0k1IwVeasKYtk7ABPOkHuJI/view?usp=sharing)
Business Systems Analyst
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uu76-wlUwPCoCXV4jvgdbCau...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uu76-wlUwPCoCXV4jvgdbCauI5q46y3NX93xJKlyK9o/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: tekbasse@yahoo.com

------
kennethyounger
Currently employed, but looking for something new, so here goes:

Location: Fort Worth, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (partner-bound)

Technologies: Java/Groovy (current), Python, PHP, C#; Spring/Spring Boot
(MVC/Data/Security/Cloud/etc.) with JUnit and Cucumber for TDD and BDD; Apache
Camel; full Jenkins instance automation (job-dsl, CasC, integrations); Gitlab
setup/admin; Nexus setup/admin; worked on front-end stuff before current
generation frameworks, but generally comfortable with JavaScript/Node/NPM;
Redis/SQL Sever/Oracle/MySQL databases; Prefer *nix environments, but know
Windows well (including PowerShell); see LinkedIn for various other financial-
industry-specific experience (though, I'm not opposed to switching
industries). I like to automate things and hone tools.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethyounger](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kennethyounger)

Email: hackernews@sheerfocus.com

------
Evgeniuz
Location: Ukraine;

Remote: Only, have previous experience working remotely and like it much more,
this is partly reason I'm looking for a new job;

Willing to relocate: No;

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, NodeJS, React, Redux;

Résumé/CV: Available upon request, you can look on my contributions to some
open source projects on
[https://github.com/evgeniuz](https://github.com/evgeniuz)

Email: evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com.

Was working remotely for couple of years after college, then moved into office
for higher pay, it was a nice experience, but I value flexibility much more,
so am looking for a remote position. Also, would like to find a company with
good development practices and low technical debt (unless you're a startup,
then I would like to help you reduce your technical debt :). My favorite types
of problems are hard to trace bugs and figuring out best approaches to do
something new, it's just not that interesting developing something you already
know how to do.

~~~
Majora320
FYI: your GitHub link is broken because of an extra semicolon on the end.

Correct link: [https://github.com/evgeniuz](https://github.com/evgeniuz)

~~~
Evgeniuz
Thanks, fixed it :)

------
gradyj
Location: New York

Remote: Not necessary

Willing to relocate: Seattle, SF, Boston, Austin

Technologies: Python, SQL, Swift, Java, AWS, Django

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf](https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf)

Email: grady at gradyjenkins dot io

Hey, my name is Grady and I've been working professionally as a software
developer for 2 years now. In my current role I started as a mobile developer
but since then I've developed APIs, created ETL pipelines in Python, and
designed and developed features for a rewrite of our company website. I'm
looking for a software engineering position mainly in New York, but I'm open
to relocating to any of the locations I listed above. My dream role would be
working with Python for backend/data engineering or Swift for iOS development
where I can continue to grow and work on something interesting/fulfilling. I'd
love to hear from you if you think there could be a good fit!

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes, or local to Gainesville

Willing to relocate: sort of; I am willing to relocate to certain areas, esp.
Jacksonville Beach or similar, provided some form of relocation assistance is
available... Other areas in the US are currently not an option, for personal
reasons. Unless you have an extremely tempting offer... ;-)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL),
web crawling, GUI development, scripting, automated testing, SQLAlchemy, some
web programming (in progress), ETL, REST APIs, parsing. Web development:
mostly React. Languages: Python of course, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp. I have some
familiarity with many other languages, like C, C#, Ruby, OCaml, Elixir,
Clojure, Haskell, etc, and in most cases I can probably quickly become
productive in them, if you have an existing projects in one of these
languages. (I am always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies.)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-
nowak-16a9b316a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-nowak-16a9b316a/)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work. If prefer a permanent position,
but contracting is acceptable too.

------
iaml
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: prefer to, actually. US/Canada, Netherlands, Germany, etc

Technologies: Frontend development (AngularJS, React, Ember; Layout with LESS,
SASS, flex, grid) using modern language features (async, decorators,
generators, etc), Backend development (Flask, Django, Express). Familiar with
object-oriented and functional paradigms. I can write unit tests using
Selenium/Jest.

Résumé/CV:
[https://iamlocalho.st/work/resume.pdf](https://iamlocalho.st/work/resume.pdf)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eduard-
telezhnikov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eduard-telezhnikov/)

Email: work@iamlocalho.st

I am a frontend developer, but have some experience with backend and graphic
design. My perfectionism makes me work overtime making that animation look
just right, but if the priority is to implement new features ASAP I can be
pragmatic too.

------
switchbak
Location: Squamish, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python. Quite rusty
in JS/C/C++/Ruby.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned freelancer with over 15 years experience working with all kinds
of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very familiar
with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good developer
testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I've worked on
desktop GUI applications, backend web services, web UIs. These days my focus
has been on the backend, typically providing some kind of a REST API. This
includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Docker Cloud,
AWS. Spring, Guice, and many more.

------
tomislav
Location: Croatia, European Union

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa), Design, UX

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/)

Email: tomislav@filipcic.com

iOS development and design professional working with iOS since 2008.
Experience in system architecture, design and user experience. Working
remotely out of Croatia but happy to travel.

Last app I designed and developed was Hitlist, a next generation travel search
app for iOS. Used by over a million users worldwide, it was featured numerous
times by Apple on the App Store, as well as on stage at the WWDC 2017 Keynote.
Listed in TIME Magazine's 50 best apps of 2016.

Check my Linkedin
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislavf/))
for links and other projects.

------
riche4
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript (mainly React), Python (mainly Django), Java
(Spring), C# (Windows and Office app/extension/service), Clojure and
ClojureScript, Postgresql, Redis, ElasticSearch

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/u/ustunozgur](https://linkedin.com/u/ustunozgur)
I hold BSc and MSc degrees in electronics engineering. Then, moved into
software industry. 10 years of experience crafting software.

Served remotely as the CTO of a US-based startup for 5 years, which became a
multi million dollar success with tens of thousands of paid users. Created
multiple startup/enterprise products with the technologies mentioned above.

Worked as a consultant and trainer and helped digital transformation of
multiple enterprises, including banks and insurance companies and startups.
Spoke at various international conferences on Clojure, React, Django.

Email: contact@ustunozgur.com

------
_escaped_
Location: United Kingdom - Bristol

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: No, I already moved to Bristol

Technologies: Python, Django, Neural Networks (Keras), Computer Vision (scipy,
openCV), HTML, CSS, Javascript, Linux, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-
frenzel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-frenzel/)

Email: hn@relatedworks.com

Hi, I am an experienced python developer (8 years) specialized in Django.
During this year I wrote my diploma in computer science with the focus on
neural network for depth map reconstruction and would like to further improve
my knowledge in deep learning. Generally speaking, I really like working as a
developer, but if there would be the possibility to gain more experience
working with neural networks (and image processing), it would be the perfect
opportunity for me.

I am looking for a short-term opportunity for around 3 months and I am
currently available.

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Ideally, Yes.

Willing to relocate: It depends on many factors.

Technologies: I am tech agnostic but so far worked on PHP, Python, .NET,
Laravel, Rails, Flask and Django. Mostly working on Python for data
automation, scraping, mining and analysis. Like to use Laravel for web
interfaces.

Résumé/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me). You MUST check my
blog too at [http://bit.ly/2DfC72V](http://bit.ly/2DfC72V)

email: kadnanATgmailDotcom

Due to the curious nature of finding patterns in things and willingness to
know Why certain things work or not, hence I like to measure things to find
answers.

Ideally looking for part-time/contract work. If there is something interesting
to solve and you have no money to spend, don't hesitate to contact me as long
as I have the authority to work and room for learning. :-)

Thanks

------
sixstringtheory
Computing generalist, originally self-taught, with a Master's in CS. I've been
on a deep dive into iOS for the last 7 years, including shipping 12 apps and 6
SDKs, and much more. Open to any type of project–the more diverse my work, the
better for me :)

Location: Fairbanks, AK

Remote: Yes (2 years experience so far)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:  (iOS/tvOS/macOS/watchOS, ObjC, Swift since 1.0,
Fastlane/CocoaPods/Carthage/SwiftPM/xcodebuild), SQL (SQLite, PostreSQL),
NoSQL (Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB), Backend (AWS, Heroku), Docker/Chef,
Unix/Linux, Lambda (MapReduce, Storm/Heron), Server (Vapor, Rails, Node),
C/C++ (Boost, CGAL), CI (Travis, TeamCity, CircleCI, Jenkins)

Résumé/CV:
[https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf](https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf)

Email: andrew@tworingsoft.com

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Maybe, depends on the location

Techonologies: Javascript/HTML5/CSS, ReactJS, Typescript, Java, Play
framework, Git, Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BbP3G5cniIEjc_WlI_uR5Y0R2Mr...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BbP3G5cniIEjc_WlI_uR5Y0R2Mrz96Du/view)

Email: namedbynumbers.dev<AT>gmail.com

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

I have ~2 years of experience working with technologies such as Javascript
(React, Angular 1.x), Typescript and Java. I am also familiar with Python, Vue
and PHP, most of these were used for my hobby projects or miscellaneous tasks
at work. I also tinker with game development in my free time, mostly using
Javascript and HTML5 canvas API.

------
hireme01

      Location: Nomad
      Remote: Yes
      Willing-to-work: GMT-6 to GMT+6 (+weekends)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (discuss)
      Tech: Python, Django, Flask, asyncio, PostgreSQL/MySQL/Redis, Nim-lang
      Interested Positions: Web/Backend Development, Technical Writing/Content
      Email: hireme01@boun.cr

------
8bitmcu

      Location: NB, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
       - Proficiencies: Full Stack Web, Mobile/Desktop App
       - Languages: Javascript, Typescript, HTML5, CSS3, Java, SQL, PHP, C#, Go
       - Frameworks: Node.js, Express, Angular, Bootstrap
       - Collaboration: Git, SVN, Slack, Jira
      Résumé/CV: https://vincentm.app/fullstack, https://vincentm.app
      Email: vincentmorneault at gmail
    

I have 6 years professional work experience doing full stack and mobile
application development. I've worked on very large scale LMS, CMS and EMR
softwares as well as a huge insurance brokers platform. I pick up new
technologies easily. I grew up around computers and electronics; I do embedded
and game development as a hobby as well as running my own homelab (self hosted
services).

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DataWareHouse(DWH) and others

\- Web Scrapping, XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Fulltext search (SOLR)

\- Nginx, Automation/Ansible, IP Networking, Distributed systems, High-
Availability systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... Full-Stack developer (contractor/freelancer)
with over 15 years of experience in various technologies, open source
integration, system administration (DevOps), monitoring, etc...

------
csbartus
Web designer and developer specialized in WordPress

\- Location: Europe

\- Remote: Yes

\- Willing to relocate: Maybe

\- Technologies: WordPress, HTML5, SCSS, Javascript

\- Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/Ac5FXB](https://goo.gl/Ac5FXB)

\- Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

I create clean design and write standards based front-end code. One of my
works was featured on Brutalist Websites, another on the WordPress.org theme
store.

Interested in both short and long term projects.

\- [http://metamn.io/gust/](http://metamn.io/gust/) \- Featured on Brutalist
Websites

\- [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/) \- Featured on
WordPress.org

\- [https://github.com/morethemesbaby/wp-best-
practices](https://github.com/morethemesbaby/wp-best-practices) \- WordPress
best practices

------
screye
SEEKING WORK | USA | need VISA, have OPT | Junior-ish level

    
    
        Job type: full-time role in ML, Vision, Deep Learning
    
        When : Summer 19
    
        Skills: goo.gl/m7ZJZy
    
        Current Location: Boston, MA
    
        Remote: No 
    

Willing to relocate: Yes (have OPT, will need eventual h1b visa sponsorship)

Résumé/CV/Website: goo.gl/zmRuHm (Projects, Hobbies, Resume... all here)

______________________

MS Student in CS with ~2 years of prior full-time (work/intern) experience in
Machine Learning and Vision. Internships and research exp. with reputed ML
product teams, industry labs and academic research labs.

Technologies: Python, Java, Machine Learning, Computer Vision, Deep Learning,
Mech Engg. Popular MK/DL toolboxes.

What type of team do I want: A place that expects me to learn. Hoping to get
good mentor-ship in SoftwareEngg.,Vision,ML (one or more) early into my
career.

~~~
screye
MORE:

 _Claims about me that you just have to take my word for:_ (Most positive,
some double-edged)

* Read a ton of ML papers (for leisure). Do genuinely love the field (afaik).

* Worked in 3 different disciplines and took non-traditional route, so have a bit more perspective than the usual junior-ish candidate. Good at explaining CS to non-CS people.

* Put in extra effort to be flexible, accommodating and amiable. Take time to gauge people's boundaries. Can come off as formal for a week, until I have judged cultural dos-don't of the circle. Turn into every other fun guy after that.

* I am super low ego. Take criticism well.

* Love presentations, talking about work and discussions (as my presence on HN may indicate) (to reach a conclusion, not be right) Friends suggested I do management, but like tech more.

* Show interest in literally everything, but avoid procrastination by religiously keeping lists and daily rituals.

* Like to think I am a fast learner. Proof-ish: have done well (so far) in masters at Top 20 university, despite not having a CS undergrad.

 _What do I not do well:_

* Leetcode (yet): Clocking in 70 hrs/week (40 hrs work + commute + courses) for the last 4-5 months. No energy to do more work. Taking Winter off, so should be good to with Algos/DS by late Jan.

* Consistent over work : Willing to slog it off on weekdays. Want my weekends to unwind. (major breakdown, deadline exceptions apply)

------
oldboyFX
We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co) | sample project (2015)
— [https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we can visit early and often

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION

Tech: HTML/CSS, Javascript (ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, npm and more

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS and more

\---

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

------
aar
Location: CT

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes! Looking for opportunities in Boston.

Technologies/Areas of Interest: Cryptography (NSA Suite B, NIST (FIPS 202,
etc), DJB (Curve25519, etc), NIST PQC); Programming (Rust, C); Hardware (FDM,
PNP, Embedded Systems such as ARM Cortex-M Family); Network
Security/Infrastructure (IPv6, DMARC, NTP...); Cloud (GitLab CI, Google Cloud
Platform, Docker/Kubernetes)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abuzer-
rafey-578513170/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abuzer-rafey-578513170/)

Brief bio: Founded a startup which was a registered defense contractor in the
additive manufacturing space. BS in Cybersecurity. Enjoy working closely with
teams on multi-dimensional, complex projects.

Email: arafey@charteroak.edu (alumni email)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
aspectmin
Location: Seattle area Remote: Absolutely Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Information Security/CyberSecurity - with a slant towards
Application Security (Static analysis, fuzzing, etc al), DevOps/Infrastructure
(build systems, CI/CD, Azure/AWS, SRE/Site Reliability, Engineering and
Product Management. Resume: In technology since the 90's and have worn many
hats, Enterprise and Small/Large startups. CISSP, ISSMP. Also work in
Governance, Risk, Compliance. A little flavor of Machine Learning/Data Science
along the way. Good with information security strategy/architecture
(Microsoft, AT&T, et al.), large scale cloud infrastructure, and managing
products/projects. Email: jan.vandenbos@gmail.com

------
drnewman
Location: Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby (Sinatra, Ruby on Rails), JavaScript (Vanilla, Node.js),
Clojure, Java, Perl, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, MS Access, VBA, C#, Datalog,
Bash

Résumé/CV:
[http://delonnewman.name/resume.pdf](http://delonnewman.name/resume.pdf)

Email: contact@delonnewman.name

Website: [http://delonnewman.name](http://delonnewman.name)

Interests: Data-driven systems (Functional/Relational, Case management,
Workflow, Business Process Management, Scheduling), System integration, Web
development, Databases, Application development, Data scraping (websites &
console applications), Linux sysadmin, Linux system programming

Industry Experience: Research, Healthcare, Education, Government, Marketing,
Small Business

------
matthiaswh
Location: Upstate New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, Vue.js, WordPress, InfusionSoft, Pen
& Paper

Résumé/CV: [https://matthiashager.com/](https://matthiashager.com/)

Email: mwhager87 at gmail

Pros:

\- long history of online marketing AND web development gives me a unique
perspective

\- incredibly quick learner and am constantly pushing myself to expand and
improve

\- 6+ years experience working remotely

\- 5+ years freelancing shows I'm self-motivated, a great communicator, and
other cliché résumé words

\- I now know how to type é (without copy-pasting!)

Cons:

\- our cats like to cry at me when I'm on calls

\- I've been told I can be sarcastic, but I simply don't see it

\- I'm unfortunately not musically inclined, so if you ask new employees to
sing a song on their first team call, I'm noping out of there so fast (yes,
this is apparently a real thing)

 _Edit: formatting_

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe US / Canada / Singapore

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
yekta_
Location: Ankara, Turkey

Remote: YES!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: nowadays it's Python, AWS, Terraform, Docker, Hashicorp tools,
Ansible, Jenkins, and a bit of Nix.

Resume/CV:
[https://iamyekta.com/yekta_cv.pdf](https://iamyekta.com/yekta_cv.pdf)

Email: hi [at] iamyekta [dot] com

------
ThJ
Location: Oslo, Norway

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (best to relocate within the EU since self-taught
people rarely get H1B visas)

Technologies: JS (functional/reactive style, node.js, express.js, React, React
Native), assembly language, Java, C, C++, MySQL/PostgreSQL (database design,
stored procedures, query analysis, tuning), embedded code, MCUs, analog and
digital circuit design and prototyping, video/audio/music production, basic
visual design, etc, etc.

Résume/CV: 26 years of self-study and work in the IT sector. Knows how to
start a business in Norway. Prior experience with remote contracting work for
an American startup (graphics code).

Email: thj@thj.no

Website: [https://polymorph.no/](https://polymorph.no/)

------
sassy_samurai
Location: Bombay (aka Mumbai), India

Remote: No preference as such

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Java, C#, SQL (SQLite, MySQL)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MiCBd5Ss3rK3JuHJvOL5U5D6Ul...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MiCBd5Ss3rK3JuHJvOL5U5D6UlvXjHRW)

Email: srikant2014@gmail.com

I'm wholly self-taught and I'm looking for a Junior Software Developer
position. I'm open to internships and apprenticeships as well. If you're
willing to take a chance on me, I promise to NOT disappoint you. I'm also
willing to work the first three (or more) months for free, so you can assess
my performance in a risk-free way and then get me on the payroll if I've lived
up to your expectations.

------
Abdur91
Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan Remote: preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies and Skills: metor
Js,angular,html,css,node,Jquery,bootstrap,python/Django,mongo,postgres,Digital
Ocean

Resume: Attached on linkedin

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

I am experienced software Engineer having 4 years + experience in
angular,html,css,python,node and other technologies As a hobby i am pursing
work in machine learning and data sciences.My portfolio is on the link

[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman)

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
fredgrott
Location: Westville, IN(USA Midwest) Willing to relocate: yes, US only has I
do not have a VISA although I am a natural USA citizen Technologies: Kotlin
Java RxJava Android Gradle Resume: see
[https://github.com/shareme/KTDevOps](https://github.com/shareme/KTDevOps)
thats the basic foundation of first week commits and than its the MVRX MVVM
clean arch boilerplate which I will put up this next week and will be linked
in that project readme. In other words you have 100% proof that any android
dev hired bet on me is right and will pay off is that not better than an old
stale resume?

email: fred.grott@gmail.com

------
timdellinger
Location: Arlington VA (DC metro area)

Remote: maybe

Willing to relocate: nope

Technologies: data science, machine learning, artificial intelligence, python,
pandas, numpy, scikit-learn. I could reboot my R or Mathematica if needed.

Résumé/CV: some code at github:
[https://github.com/timdellinger](https://github.com/timdellinger) , a slide
deck or two here: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TUNHIjM8Kb-m-
zJ7Rnva6BxZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TUNHIjM8Kb-m-
zJ7Rnva6BxZy7BA0PEkMUFCyMWumGY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: tim dot dellinger at gmail dot com

PhD with industrial experience now focusing on data science.

------
SuperJC710e
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON | Toronto or REMOTE

=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, (DevOps Engineering),
Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP &
Javascript, some Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some
Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
silverdrake11
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Rust, sklearn, keras, tensorflow

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zhqjp1hip1xkm1l/kn_resume_new.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zhqjp1hip1xkm1l/kn_resume_new.pdf?raw=1)

Email: kevinnasto gmail.com

My name is Kevin Nasto, I graduated with a computer engineer degree from
University of Michigan. I have 5 years of professional experience with Python.
One of the those years doing more data science related work. I've also taken
Andrew Ng's deep learning specialization. Besides Python and machine learning,
I'm also interested in low level systems, science and medicine.

------
thumbsjet
Location: Waterloo, Canada

Remote: Prefer not

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Android (Kotlin & Java), Web Back-end (Kotlin, JavaScript, PHP,
SQL, TypeScript), Desktop (Java, C++), Web Front-end (JavaScript, HTML, CSS),
Scripting (C, C++, Bash)

Résumé/CV: [https://yannzaoui.com/resume](https://yannzaoui.com/resume)

Email: contact@yannzaoui.com

I'm mainly interested in server back-end, mobile, and game development, but am
open to any field. I love architecting and creating well-defined, formally
cohesive components that can work together and be tested intelligently.

Feel free to contact me for more details, and let me know what drives you and
your organization!

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Core Technologies: Android, Python, Javascript, Java, Node.js, HTML/CSS, AWS,
SQL, MongoDB, Docker

Other Experience: Haskell, Purescript, Elixir, Architect/Serverless,
Dart/Flutter, React/Redux, Heroku, Firebase, Travis CI/Circle CI/CodePipeline,
Kotlin

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound/](https://github.com/torchhound/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Email: jcieslik@whiteboarddynamics.co

Primarily looking for full stack contracts.

------
mperepelko
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, JavaScript, SQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Hadoop,
Spark, Kafka, Mesos, Marathon, Docker, Spring, Hibernate, HTML, CSS, AngularJS

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ygBuYoFy0tJKZa0V4pLs1KMAgl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ygBuYoFy0tJKZa0V4pLs1KMAgl..).

Email: mperepelko@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Max, Data and Back-end Software Engineer that is also having a full-
stack experience. Last years is mostly working with cloud technologies and
distributed computing in a distributed international team. Feel free to
contact me for more details if interested.

------
achoi
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes (I prefer on-site)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, NodeJS

Portfolio: [http://alexchoiweb.com](http://alexchoiweb.com)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1skX_tGSrSWGT2Q4yIkX8pew-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1skX_tGSrSWGT2Q4yIkX8pew-
t_0kY-T1FrgrdMyNDno/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: alexchoiweb@gmail.com

I'm 100% self-taught - started from scratch 6 months ago part-time and now I
build apps with React. Imagine what I can do for your company working full
time. Drop a line and let's talk about what kind of value I can bring to the
table!

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Résumé/CV: See
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) Email: sw@seanw.org
Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Java, Android, iOS, Heroku, AWS

Full stack software developer with over 10 years experience including a PhD in
software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and implementing required changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Examples projects independently developed and sold by myself:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
tests if your website is following 50+ SEO, speed and security web best
practices. Rated 4.9/5 with 15K+ active users and has paying users. Everything
was done by myself, including frontend and backend work (TypeScript, Vue,
Firebase, Docker, Node, Webpack, Netlify), website and UI design, and the
comprehensive best practices guide that goes with the Chrome extension
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
The app features layers, customisable brushes, image filters and more. Rated
4/5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold. Implemented with Java and
C.

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for more.

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, some time later.

Technologies: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk,
sed, etc., web dev (back end), REST, XML APIs, XML-RPC, PDF generation & PDF
text extraction, command-line utility dev, Flask, SQLAlchemy, software design
(designed xtopdf), testing. Some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too, not
current. Commercial project experience in all those areas.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Email: My first name then last name (see profile) at the big G's email
service.

~~~
vram22
Also quite keen on working on projects involving statically typed / AOT
compiled languages (though the project doesn't have to be exclusively using
those, or interpreted / dynamic ones only, either), like D, Golang, Nim, Rust
or Crystal. Have a good long commercial background (earlier) in compiled
languages like C and Pascal (including team leader of a successful DB
middleware product in C). Know some D [1]. Know some Go but not published
anything on it yet.

[1] E.g.: [https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2018/10/d-language-front-end-
mer...](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2018/10/d-language-front-end-merged-with-
gcc-9.html)

------
dreamlord1231
Location: Vancouver, Canada Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Toronto, or any city in Europe!)

Technologies: Java, C#, C++, Android, Python, JS(ReactJS, Angular), AWS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CLlo8NjbjZCpg3oIy2boWwjVqia...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CLlo8NjbjZCpg3oIy2boWwjVqia4RHYB/view)

Email: ambar.dhesi@gmail.com

Hi. I'll be graduating May 2019, and am looking for Android and back-end jobs.
I have about a year worth of internship experience as a full stack and C++
developer. Excited to start my full time career, and grow as a developer!

------
skang
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Open to it but not required

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in CA (prefer SF or west LA)

Technologies: Mainly Python, but proficient in HTML, CSS, JavaScript also
(beginner in the MEAN stack)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujotkang](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujotkang)
(please email me for full resume)

Email: kangsujot@gmail.com

My background is in UX and HCI, but I love using Python. I am looking for
entry level-junior UX, web developer, or software engineering positions. I am
self-motivated, learn at a quick pace, and am looking to learn and grow :)

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver, Co

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies Looking for work in Stock, Options, CryptoCurrency trading.
Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=algo_](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=algo_)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
IloveHN84
I'm looking for a position as Project Manager / Product Owner

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

* C++11/14/17, Java 8/9/10/11, PHP 5/7, Python 3, Bash, Docker, Vagrant, Packer, Terraform, Proxmox, OpenCV, PointcloudLibrary, Hugo, Jekyll, Wordpress, PalmSecure SDK, CMake, maven, ant, Apache Thrift, OpenSSL, libcurl, git, Jira, redmine

Soft Skills:

* Fast learner, able to pickup new topics in a short period of time, continuous learner, team player, results oriented as group and as standalone. Can work with Scrum/Agile or Waterfall or Kanban schemes. Mentorship

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes to NYC, DC, or other parts of eastern U.S.

Technologies: Python (Pandas, NumPY, Bokeh, Keras, PyTorch, Flask), Java/JVM
(Flink, Kafka, Hadoop, Spark), Databases (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Redis, Neo4j),
ElasticSearch, Docker.

Portfolio/Resume: [https://isaacmg.github.io](https://isaacmg.github.io)

Email: isaac@paddlesoft.net

Looking for machine learning engineering, data engineering, or data scientist
positions. My specialities include deploying machine learning models, transfer
learning, and end-to-end big-data systems .

------
amourao
Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience in Multimedia
Information Retrieval, Computer Vision and Machine Learning

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN), Python (NumPy,
SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene), ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal
Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMourao_CV.pdf)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
drankula3
Location: Ozark, MO

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Linux, nginx, networking. Junior-level experience in web
development, Java, Python, Node.

Résumé/CV:
[https://lhackworth.com/resume.pdf](https://lhackworth.com/resume.pdf)

I have a Bachelor of Science in Information Technology, CCNA, CCNA Security,
and several CompTIA certs. I have an interest in penetration testing, have
junior developer-level skills in HTML, CSS, JavaScript and Java, and am
willing to learn new technologies. I am looking for a remote position.

Email: ycombinator@lhackworth.com

------
liordinoneto
Location: Salvador, Bahia, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: C#, C++, OpenGL, GLSL, Microsoft Visual Studio, Microsoft SQL
Server, SharpDX, Git, Microsoft .NET (including Core)

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/liordino

Some works: [https://gitlab.com/liordino](https://gitlab.com/liordino),
[https://seer.ufrgs.br/jis/article/view/56147](https://seer.ufrgs.br/jis/article/view/56147)

Email: liordinoneto@gmail.com

------
thanksDr

      Location: Toronto
      Remote: Willing
      Willing to relocate: Willing to consider
      Technologies: All web tech, JS, Python, embedded c/++, robotics, decades of training junior developers, broad range of research interests, reads new papers every day.  
      Résumé/CV: https://ryanpetroff.ca/Introduction/
      Email: petroff.ryan [at] gmail.com 
    

Ryan is actively looking to work for companies that can say they are making
the world a better place with a straight face.

------
adamrezich
Location: South Dakota

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: game design and programming (C, C++, C#, Python, Godot, a bit of
Unity), web design and programming (JS, PHP, Node, CSS, SQL, Vagrant)

Résumé/CV: [http://rezich.com](http://rezich.com)

Email: adam@rezich.com

Current web development contract (scrap.tf, the most popular Team Fortress 2
item-trading community) is ending soon, looking for work to replace it. I am
quick at learning anything I don't already know how to use, and I enjoy making
software that people _want_ to use.

------
danShumway
_Daniel Shumway_

 _Location:_ Philadelphia

 _Remote:_ Yes, preferred

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ Javascript (ES8+), HTML, CSS, C#, Sass, Handlebars, Vue, Git,
Linux, Docker. Both functional and object-oriented programming and (recently)
dabbling in Lisp-like languages like WASM. Whatever is necessary to get the
job done.

 _Industry Practices:_ Test driven development, continuous deployment,
accessibility, responsive design, Agile, basic front-end security. I have
experience and am comfortable working with distributed teams across multiple
time zones.

 _Website:_ [https://danshumway.com](https://danshumway.com)

 _Resume:_
[https://danshumway.com/resume/base](https://danshumway.com/resume/base)

 _Gitlab /Github:_ /danshumway

 _LinkedIn:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielshumway](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielshumway)

 _Email:_ listed on resume

I am primarily a web developer with roughly 4+ years of heavy low-level
Javascript experience. In general, I work with pure JS, which allows me to
more easily adapt to different libraries and frameworks, and just to be more
flexible with my tools in general. Nowadays I'm usually working in Node or
regular Javascript/HTML/CSS, but in previous positions I've tended to wear a
lot of different hats: building out tools to help with our build processes,
helping with docker setups, mentoring teams on testing and version control,
integrating with other programs, and so on.

That flexibility has forced me to become fairly good at working with obscure
technologies and solving obscure problems. I'm comfortable diving into and
debugging 3rd-party source code (even minified JS), but I'm also comfortable
getting my own minimum viable products up and running from scratch. I'm used
to solving weird problems. If you're working on problems that don't have clear
solutions, or where you're not even sure where to begin looking for solutions,
talk to me and I will help you find one.

------
vad3245

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: .NET C#, .NET Core 2.1, SQL, JavaScript, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue.js
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5zobp1fcli6qe4l/Software%20Developer%20Vadim%20Grayfer.pdf?dl=0
      Email: v3208825@gmail.com
    

Hi, I'm Vadim. People that worked with me say that I'm quite good at software
development. Due to completing my last project, I am open to new
opportunities.

------
dhawal93
Location: Bloomington, IN

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in United States

Technologies: Python (Pandas, NumPY,sklearn, Keras, PyTorch), Java, Databases
(PostgreSQL,MySql, Redis),

Portfolio/Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dhchat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dhchat/)

Email: dhchat@iu.edu

Looking for machine learning engineering and data scientist positions. My
specialities include deploying machine learning models, transfer learning,
Computer Vision. I have 2 years experience as a Data Scientist.

------
artificiale
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Interests: Linux system programming and administration,
Virtualization (KVM, QEMU, libvirt), Storage (Ceph clustered storage, ZFS,
btrfs), Email/Messaging (full stack server-side, custom filtering software and
analysis), Infrastructure development, Databases

Résumé/CV:
[https://nxc.artificiale.net/index.php/s/mcB8eaFq9pRacjQ](https://nxc.artificiale.net/index.php/s/mcB8eaFq9pRacjQ)

Email: loris.hn [at] artificiale.net

------
ncrmro
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Relay, Apollo, GraphQL, Typescript/Flow, Python,
Django, PHP, Ruby, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Docker AWS, CI, Selenium, KVM/Xen,
Bootstrap/Material

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cnr-
fQhLn0skkDTLjI1jPF6Zn2J...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cnr-
fQhLn0skkDTLjI1jPF6Zn2Jz-g7j)

Email: ncrmro+jobs@gmail.com

[https://github.com/ncrmro](https://github.com/ncrmro)

------
ge_eksam
I'm an undergraduate student at Ghana Technology University College looking
for an internship position in a company based in Indiana, USA.

Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes (best to relocate to Indiana, US and i'll need a
visa)

Technologies: Python, RobotC, and a growing knowledge in Java and Machine
Learning/Data Science)

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/seth-senam-samlafo-
adams-687069b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seth-senam-samlafo-adams-687069b)

Email: samlafosenam42@gmail.com

------
wordpressdev

      Location: Pakistan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python [Flask, Web Scraping, SQL], PHP [WordPress]
      Résumé/CV: https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/
      Email: contact@kashifaziz.me
    

I have experience of PHP (WordPress), Python, SEO and Content Marketing. I am
working with Python since last year and am very much interested to have an
intermediate level position to further enhance my Pythonic skills.

------
y3k
Location: MX / US

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Django, Tornado, Flask, Meteor, Rails, NSQ, Redis, HTML, CSS /
SASS / LESS, REST, SOAP, Git, SSH, LXC, Docker, Vagrant, AWS, Nginx, Apache,
uWSGI, Puppet, Fabric, Node.js, Webpack, Grunt.js, Gulp.js, React, Angular.js,
CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Mustache / Handlebars / Spacebars, Heroku, jQuery,
Prototype.js, Underscore.js, Ember.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, MongoDB,
UNIX / Linux, Windows.

Résumé/CV: Please, email me if interested.

Email: me [at] y3klo [.] com

------
jenks
Location: Rhode Island

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not for the next 6 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes Docker, AWS Lambda, Node, GeoDjango
Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry, SourcePawn

Latest Open Source Project: [http://thicc.io](http://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

------
pfd1986
Location: Palo Alto / San Francisco

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Keras, Python, AWS, Docker, Mathematica, C++, Cuda.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/214YZM](https://goo.gl/214YZM)

Email: pablodamasceno@gmail.com

I am a physicist turned data scientist looking for interesting problems to
work on. Currently I'm in charge of the machine learning pipeline for part of
the Radiology department at UCSF, developing predictive models for
neurodegerative disease propagation in the brain.

------
iurisilvio
Location: Brazil Remote: Yes, remote only Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: mostly Python, but always hacking with other things Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iurisilvio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iurisilvio/)
Email: iurisilvio@gmail.com

Worked as CTO for one company from the begining and it was acquired by a big
local retailer. Now doing consulting for local companies.

------
bwright860
Location: CT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: An Eccomerce marketing professional with a data-focused
background. Digital Marketing Suites, Marketing Automation, Light programming
experience with various languages - PHP, PYTHON, ETC. Well versed in HTML,
CSS. Google AdWords certified. Data analysis: SQL, MS Access, Excel.

Résumé/CV:
[https://benjamincharleswright.com/](https://benjamincharleswright.com/)

Email: benjamincharleswright at gmail dot com

------
pattle
Location: Leeds, UK

Remote: Yes, I can easily adapt to different time zones.

Willing to relocate: Yes but only to Europe.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, Electron, KnockoutJS, HTML5,
CSS3, Canvas

CV: I don't have my CV hosted anywhere but if you contact me I'll send you and
copy with references.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle)

Side Project: [https://scinder.io](https://scinder.io)

------
yjhoney
Hi my name is Alberto Lopez and I'm looking for a Junior engineering role. I'm
willing to learn and work hard to help your team achieve your vision.

Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Apollo, GraphQL, JavaScript, NodeJS

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c-6ekx1Sn19FHOQD1sg0XeMe...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c-6ekx1Sn19FHOQD1sg0XeMeOQeXaM6PRbiVbIWNlYw/edit)

Email: albertolopez7@gmail.com

------
surja795
Hi, my name is Sourabh and I am looking for work as a software developer out
of college. I am currently learning about web development and I open to
anything. I have experience/coursework in QA, algos/data structures, networks,
cryptography and much more. Feel free to email me.

Location: Boston MA

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: (in order of experience) Python, C++, C, Java

Resume: some code here: github.com/sourabhmarathe, I am currently learning
about web development by picking up Flask.

Email: surja795@gmail.com

------
patricklouys
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (DDD w/ CQRS/ES), Symfony, React. Interested in Kotlin,
maybe Java or C#.

Resume: Wrote a book (Professional PHP). Also see my blog and Github.

Email: firstname@lastname.ch

~~~
ig1
If you're willing to consider St Gallen (~1hr from Zurich) you might want to
take a look at Frontify ([https://frontify.com/jobs/full-stack-
dev](https://frontify.com/jobs/full-stack-dev))

------
gitgud
Location: Adelaide, AUSTRALIA!

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies and projects:
[https://benwinding.com/projects](https://benwinding.com/projects)

Resume: [https://benwinding.com/Ben-Winding-2018-Resume-
HN.pdf](https://benwinding.com/Ben-Winding-2018-Resume-HN.pdf)

Email: hackernews@benwinding.com

Experience: Full Stack Engineer (1 year), Mechanical and Mechatronics Engineer
(4 years), Inventor (Entire Life)

------
buq2
Location: Europe

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Industrial computer vision, machine learning, image processing,
automation, data science, c++, Python, Matlab, GPGPU, OpenCV, etc

CV: [https://github.com/buq2](https://github.com/buq2)
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e453b7d0tfede9v/buq2_cv_eu.pdf?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e453b7d0tfede9v/buq2_cv_eu.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See CV

------
micxye
[https://www.github.com/micxye](https://www.github.com/micxye)

Location: San Francisco / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the Bay Area

Technologies: (Web development) JavaScript ES6, HTML, CSS, Sass, React, Redux,
GraphQL, Node.js, MongoDB

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1l-NNFkeVWqL8fx-5LMePy58UUs...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1l-NNFkeVWqL8fx-5LMePy58UUsKirhX8)

Email: xmicye@gmail.com

------
gudok
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: after at least 6 months of working together

Technologies: full-text search engines, DBMS internals, bigdata (C/C++/Linux,
Java/Hadoop)

CV: [https://gudok.xyz/cv/](https://gudok.xyz/cv/)

Email: gudokk@gmail.com

\---

I have 10+ years of experience and a lot of completed projects. Interested in
hardcore in-house development and research (no "how to combine 32 third-party
libraries together", please).

------
moltar
__Location __: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Only remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Nuxt/Vue, GraphQL, NodeJS (Express, Adonis, learning Nest)

Email: hnjobs@contbay.com

\-------------------------------

A generalist with 20+ years of web dev experience. Seen it all!

Also well rounded soft skills. Can talk to customers, product development,
understand SEO & marketing, understand users & UX, a good eye for design. I
don't design but can create nice UIs out of frameworks.

An excellent asset for a startup. Can wear many hats!

Only remote offers, please.

------
lordebecca

      Location:     Lagos, Nigeria
      Remote:       Yes
      Willing to relocate: YES!
      Technologies: React, React Native, Redux, Node, Golang, 
                    Mongo, Postgres, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV:    https://www.linkedin.com/in/beccanwosu
      Email:        beccanwosu@gmail.com
      Experience:   Remote Full Stack Developer in companies in the 
                    Health Industry located In the US

------
nhgiang
Location: Vietnam.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, pandas, pyspark, scrapy), Haskell, C++,
JavaScript (React, D3), SQL, MongoDB, Redis, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/giang-
nghg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/giang-nghg)

Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/giang-nghg](https://github.com/giang-nghg)

~~~
NhanH
Heh surprised to see someone familiar here. Good luck!

~~~
nhgiang
Thanks, bro!

------
noahc
Location: IA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to Relocate: Yes, to Orange County

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Heroku, etc

email: noah@noahc.net

I'd love to talk to companies that are looking for a Sr. Engineer that has
spent the last 6 years writing ruby on rails code. Currently work in a healthy
work environment that focuses on code quality, having tests, and practicing
agile principles to build software that works for our customers. I'd like to
work in a customer focused environment.

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
TrinaryWorksToo
Location: San Francisco Remote: no Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
react, JavaScript, node,MongoDB, PostgreSQL, GoLang Resume: please email
Email: roshkins@gmail.com

I have a non-transitional background and I get work done. I'm looking for a
bigger company at the moment, whether a well established startup or a public
company. I have about two years of experience.

An inclusive environment is a plus.

------
tradziej
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig.

Working remotely as a contractor.

------
bernhardwenzel
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but travel within Europe once per month is fine)

Technologies: Java, Python, Clojure (hobbyist), AWS, Spring, Play, Django,
REST API development, RabbitMQ, Postgres, JavaFX, Cloud Compliance & Security

Résumé/CV: blog.bernhardwenzel.com

Email: mail@bernhardwenzel.com

10+ years experience, contract preferred (but open to perm if it fits).
Besides implementing I love getting involved in business development.

------
tmearnest

      Location: Illinois, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C++, CUDA, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://tyler.ea.rne.st/cv.pdf
      Email: tylere@rne.st
    

I'm a computational biologist by training, but I'm looking for general tech
roles. Primarily, I develop GPU-based simulation software for modeling whole
cells.

------
ge_eksam
Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes (best to relocate to Indiana, US and i'll need a
visa)

Technologies: Python, RobotC, and a growing knowledge in Java and Machine
Learning/Data Science)

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/seth-senam-samlafo-
adams-687069b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seth-senam-samlafo-adams-687069b)

Email: samlafosenam42@gmail.com

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
simonhlee97
Location: US Citizen, in Seoul, Korea

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not now, but later Yes

Technologies: MERN (MongoDB, Express, React, Node) and MEVN (MongoDB, Express,
Vue, Node) stack. HTML/CSS/Sass, git, Gulp, Webpack, REST.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simon-h-
lee/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simon-h-lee/)

Email: simonhlee4945@gmail.com

------
qlio
Location: Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: Python, Django, DjangoRestFramework, ReactJS, VueJS,
ReactNative, Android (Kotlin)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KSVQL6rygJlVYq5XLEIBal8Bwn5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KSVQL6rygJlVYq5XLEIBal8Bwn57ALIK/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mr.unagaldai@gmail.com

------
xepaez
Location: Quito, Ecuador, South America (gmt-5)

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Yes please

Technologies: PHP, JAVA, Javascript, MySQL, Linux, HTML, 15+ years of
experience, Soft skills (business, entrepreneurship, mktg, social business)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xepaez/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xepaez/)

Email: xepaez@yahoo.com

------
aqw137
Location: Central Europe/Serbia (GMT+1)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: backend PHP with 10 years of experience

Résumé/CV: [http://holisticagency.com/](http://holisticagency.com/)

Last big project: back office app for
[https://thelondonhelicopter.com](https://thelondonhelicopter.com)

Email: panos@holisticagency.com

------
sjroot
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Looking for opportunities in NYC or Boston.

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, Rust, C++, Vue, React, React Native,
Electron, NodeJS, Swift/iOS, Java/Android, Google Cloud Platform, AWS, Jupyter
Notebooks

Resume: [https://roth.fyi/october.2018.pdf](https://roth.fyi/october.2018.pdf)

Email: sam+hn@roth.fyi

------
pmiller2
Location: East Bay, SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, AWS services, Docker. Would love to work with
Ruby, Golang, and/or Nodejs as well.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
miller-0383b741/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-miller-0383b741/)

Email: pwmiller74@gmail.com

------
rails
SEEKING WORK | Backend, DevOps, Architecture | CONTRACTING ONLY

Location: Germany, Central Europe

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes within Europe

Technologies: C/C++, C#, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Python, DevOps, ...

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: info@stecug.de

Nearly 10 years professional experience. I did a lot C/C++, C#, DevOps and
Architecture stuff in the embedded and engineering sector.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET Core, C#, Javascript, ReactJs, AWS, Cyber-Security, Asp.Net
MVC, Asp.Net WebAPI, GraphQL, NodeJs, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

------
evex

      Location: Beirut, Lebanon
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes(Not a US Citizen)
      Technologies: Django, Angular, React, Vue, Nodejs, Postgres, AWS, JQuery, Git, php
      Résumé/CV: http://blog.wordhunt.xyz/experience/
      Email: sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
dougmcunha
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, please

Technologies: C#, ASP.Net, SQL Server, Entity Framework, IIS, Javascript,
JQuery, Azure

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglas-
cunha-b49aa248/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/douglas-cunha-b49aa248/)

Email: dougmcunha@gmail.com

------
dmilicevic
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Customer Relationship Management, PHP, MySQL, BackboneJS, NodeJS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/darijo-
milicevic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darijo-milicevic)

Email: darijo.milicevic@gmail.com

------
koevet
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Scala, Kafka, React, AWS, Elastic Search, Mongo, Docker,
Tech Lead

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishipsoftware/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ishipsoftware/)

Email: hn@lfi.fastmail.fm

------
hbeale
Location: Columbia SC Remote: Yes Relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript,
Node, React Resume:
[https://github.com/hmbeale/Resume](https://github.com/hmbeale/Resume) Email:
Holden.beale@gmail dot com

------
Grue3
Location: Russia

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: hell yes

Technologies: Python, Lisp, anything web-related

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/alfzhhf7s6478sz/My_CV-3.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/alfzhhf7s6478sz/My_CV-3.pdf?dl=0)

Email: timofei(dot)shatrov(at)gmail.com

------
colarson
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Java, C#, Python, MATLAB, C, C++, Javascript, SQL, AWK,
GraphQL, Docker, Spring, Apache Spark, KNIME, Tableau, Git

Resume: [https://goo.gl/7GH3zt](https://goo.gl/7GH3zt)

Email: chaseolarson@gmail.com

------
jrgoj
Location: Minneapolis / Saint Paul, MN USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, C#, Azure, Web API, SQL, Mongo, Elasticsearch, Javascript,
React, Node, much more

Experience: 12 years FTE development experience, leadership roles, consulting
services as well

I am looking for contracts up to 10 hours per week.

Resume: Please email me

Email: grjrojo at gmail

------
iamskog
APP DEVELOPER: iOS | iPhone | iPad | Apple Watch | Apple TV

Dallas, TX | Remote Only

Validate and launch your iOS app for less than $10K.

Get started with a free Skeleton Demo at
[https://iamskog.com](https://iamskog.com)!

Xcode | Objective-C | Swift | PHP | MySQL | HTML | CSS

erik@iamskog.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
AmitJS

      Location: Earth
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React JS
      Résumé/CV: http://amitkolambikar.com/resume.pdf
      Email: amit007kolambikar@gmail.com
    
      Remote from SEA/Europe would be ideal.

------
antoncp
Location: Seattle

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, AngularJS

Résumé:
[https://gitlab.com/acparas/resume/raw/master/resume.pdf](https://gitlab.com/acparas/resume/raw/master/resume.pdf)

Email: anton@paras.nu

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, IA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, React, GraphQL, React-native

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
azamatvalitov
Location: Ufa, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, JS, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/valitovazamat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/valitovazamat/)

Email: valitov.azamat.m@gmail.com

------
jgagan
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring, Spring Boot, Postgres, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
gagan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-gagan/)

Email: james@everlook.ca

------
haseeb5297

      Location: Bengaluru
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, HTML, FLask
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/LbNjms
      Email:abdulraufhaseeb@gmail.com

------
CristinaHG
Location: Spain

Remote: yes? no? really don't mind

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Scala, Linux, Latex, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: [http://bitly.ws/Xws](http://bitly.ws/Xws)

Email: mrcrstnherediagmez@gmail.com

------
kova123
Location: Europe (Croatia) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No (maybe later)
Technologies: Java, AEM, Scala, Javascript Résumé/CV: Sending per request
Email: kc.kb.matija@gmail.com

------
Hello71
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Ambivalent

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, shell, Rust, Python, networking, others

Résumé/CV: [https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf](https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf)

Email: see resume

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[http://github.com/nimeshneema/website](http://github.com/nimeshneema/website)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
hanibash
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, React, Python, Javascript, Tensorflow, Airflow, Spark,
AWS

Email: hanibash+hn@gmail.com

Full-stack web developer that can also build ML pipelines and models. Looking
for contracts only.

------
NoB4Mouth
* Looking to join a startup or project as Junior developer

Location: Accra, Ghana/West Africa

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Django/Python, HTML, CSS, Javascript, React, Bootstrap

Languages: Fluent in English and French languages

Email: sam.deeknight at gmx dot com

------
airnomad
Location: Spain Remote: yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: full web
stack + strong Linux knowledge Resume: senior web dev looking to architecture
things Email: hi@mtomic.com

~~~
cynusx
whereabouts in Spain?

~~~
airnomad
Valencia

------
desuq
Location: Shanghai, China

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only Shanghai.

Technologies: C++, Java, SQL, Network

Experience: 2 years Undergraduate Cyber Security Researcher

Languages: English, Chinese

Resume: Available Upon Request

Email: bfalk[at]umich.edu

I will be graduating from University of Michigan 12/15/18

------
Wolfy64
\- Location: Campbell, CA

\- Remote: why not

\- Willing to relocate: No

\- Technologies: HTML CSS JAVASCRIPT REACTJS PHP

\- Résumé/CV: [https://dewulfdavid.com](https://dewulfdavid.com)

\- Email: contact.dewulf@gmail.com

------
daniel-cussen
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: I specialize in algorithm design and implementation. In any
Turing-complete language.

Résumé/CV: email me. I have a great algorithm portfolio available.

Email: daniel.cussen@gmail.com

------
sebslomski
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes, but onsite preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Tech-Leadership & Strategy, Full-Stack Web Dev (React, Python,
DevOps, ...)

Resume/ CV: www.linkedin.com/in/sebslomski

Email: ssl@purelabs.io

------
expathacker
Location: Istanbul (US Citizen / Digital nomad) Remote: Only Willing to
relocate: No Technologies: Systems/Cloud Engineering (DevOps, buzzword of the
day), Chef, Puppet, SaltStack, AWS, GCP, Terraform Resume/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/nomadicengineer](https://linkedin.com/in/nomadicengineer)
Email: cruftyold@gmail.com

------
throwaway487548

       Location: Asia
       Remote: yes
       Willing to relocate: yes, preferably Sweden or Norway
       Technologies: classic CS, basics of ML, FP, Haskell, Scala, Rust, etc. 
       Résumé/CV: https://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki
       Email: lngnmn1@gmail.com
    

Very cheap, lean, no-tension remote subcontracting or internship. Remote
technical co-founder, help to wannabe founders.

------
jessbrzenchek
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps) | New
York City, NY | Full-Time |Onsite | Visa

Braze (formerly Appboy) is a customer engagement platform that delivers
messaging experiences across push, email, apps, and more. Our platform allows
for real-time and continuous data streaming, replacing decades-old databases
that aren’t built for today’s on-demand, always-connected customer. With data,
technology, and teams working together in unison, the Braze platform makes
marketing more authentic, brands more human, and customers more satisfied with
every experience. Each month, tens of billions of messages associated with
over 1.5 billion active users are managed through our technology.

Braze is a venture-backed company with hundreds of employees in offices
located in New York City, San Francisco, London, and Singapore. We’ve been
named a Leader in the Forrester Wave™: Mobile Engagement Automation, Q3 2017
evaluation. We’ve been recognized by Forbes Cloud 100 at #85, ranked #225 on
Inc.'s 500 Fastest Growing Private Companies, named a “Top 10 Upstart” by
Business Insider, in addition to being #21 in the Deloitte Technology Fast 500
List.

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/726bdea41](https://grnh.se/726bdea41) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71](https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Engineering Manager, Messaging & Automation: [https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1](https://grnh.se/56c2c14f1)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

~~~
666lumberjack
Wrong thread, you're in 'Who wants to be Hired' but you want 'Who's Hiring'[0]

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18354503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18354503)

------
nancyvl
Visual Labs | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.visuallabsinc.com](https://www.visuallabsinc.com)

Visual Labs develops Android and web-based applications for public safety. Our
clients include law enforcement, public venues (e.g. Levi’s Stadium), private
security companies and others all across the country. Here’s a video about how
our system was used at the Super Bowl
([https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg](https://youtu.be/WxHIrdqt9Rg)).

A degree in Computer Science or a related technical field is required.
Preference will be given to those with the following background:

Experience working in a full-stack environment on a large-scale project

Working knowledge of web-based applications - HTML, JavaScript and CSS

Experience with relational databases, Python and Java

Experience managing cloud environments - AWS, Azure

We offer a competitive salary along with stock options and other benefits. If
you want to be part of a close-knit team at a company where your work will
have significant impact, send us your resume and tell us why you think Visual
Labs is a good fit for you. Reply to jobs@visuallabsinc.com.

